# Today's view



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Post yours.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

(btw I guess you know that was a joke. interesting pic though, story is here: http://www.wjla.com/blogs/weather/2013/03/spring-equinox-the-view-from-space-18355.html)


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

In my DREAMS


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing special today


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Working from home now. The rain kinda screwed up the schedule.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Testing safety devices.


----------



## Christoff84 (Sep 20, 2012)

cguillas said:


> Post yours.


That looks like the new hotel they are building on Albert St. They were tearing down the old one last time I was there!


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a hotel, I think that project is on Laurier. This is gov offices at 90 Elgin.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Here


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Drove 45 minutes up into the mountains for a job walkthrough on a remote communication tower facility. Bulk of the project will be a new solar array, replace existing 20 kW generator with a 50 kW unit, some miscellaneous grounding, and a few other oddball items.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Two views for me today. 

Watching the hospital come down & looking down in a school mechanical room as I start up the chiller for the season.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

9 am. Not even out of bed yet


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Get a job, hippy


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

cguillas said:


> Get a job, hippy


Haha. I'm at work now. The trench wasnt getting dug till 10. I'm at the supply house now getting pipe.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's today's side job.... 


I made 460$ today lol


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Two views for me today.
> 
> Watching the hospital come down & looking down in a school mechanical room as I start up the chiller for the season.


Oh wow


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Drove 45 minutes up into the mountains for a job walkthrough on a remote communication tower facility. Bulk of the project will be a new solar array, replace existing 20 kW generator with a 50 kW unit, some miscellaneous grounding, and a few other oddball items.


 Mountain bike single track....in the distance


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ce2two said:


> Mountain bike single track....in the distance


You'd f**kin die on a mountain bike on those slopes :laughing: All the clear-cuts are covered in stumps and slash.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I had a meeting in Foxborough on Wednesday. 

This was the view during the meeting.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Couple weeks ago 75 degrees and sunny.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Can I do dis. Well I did. Lol

I feel like a certain someone.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Can I do dis. Well I did. Lol
> 
> I feel like a certain someone.


 
Pinging B4T Pinging B4T .,

B4T this is your hole ?:jester:

Merci,
Marc


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's my view of the day: 









I was at the controls for the day, it was windy as hell. Middle of May and we had to put the bibs on. Perched ourselves in quite the wind tunnel.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Can I do dis. Well I did. Lol
> 
> I feel like a certain someone.


the bushings are redundant


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> the bushings are redundant


How so?
They are required by code. 352.46


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Had to drive this turd along the beach for nothing. I love my intelligent operators at times.


----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

Hess in Brooklyn NY


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Was in a bucket all day.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Can I do dis. Well I did. Lol
> 
> I feel like a certain someone.


Are you really an electrcian?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

JFK airport you might be able to see the freedom Tower in the background


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Are you really an electrcian?


What is your complaint?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

eperez631 said:


> JFK airport you might be able to see the freedom Tower in the background


Oh neat, I see it; it's the two pixels on the horizon right?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> What is your complaint?


The picture you posted was of hack work. it looked like a PVC j-box below grade being entered with PVC that was too shallow.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Not today, two days ago, that is the RI Capitol building


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The picture you posted was of hack work. it looked like a PVC j-box below grade being entered with PVC that was too shallow.


Actually it's at grade with a few 45s to bring it up then back down. It has a flower pot sittin on it now


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Actually it's at grade with a few 45s to bring it up then back down. It has a flower pot sittin on it now


And that makes it an acceptable install? Put in a quazite and do it right.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Actually it's at grade with a few 45s to bring it up then back down. It has a flower pot sittin on it now


45s.... Nice lol did you pull the home depot stickers off them first?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Hippie said:


> 45s.... Nice lol did you pull the home depot stickers off them first?


All of it came from the supply house


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> All of it came from the supply house


Wait, Home Depot is not a supply house?:blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Putting together a new test kit for my new helper. The wire nuts are mine. Lol


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> Wait, Home Depot is not a supply house?:blink:


Not to me


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nolabama said:


> View attachment 25202


You take pictures of Home Depot receipts while driving 60 MPH? :blink: Crazy :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> You take pictures of Home Depot receipts while driving 60 MPH? :blink: Crazy :laughing:


Lol. Life on the edge buddy. The views great out here


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> You take pictures of Home Depot receipts while driving 60 MPH? :blink: Crazy :laughing:


I'd agree with you if he was going 120!


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> Testing safety devices.


LOL, I've done that as well, testing the H2S and LEL monitors!!!

Aaron


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

erics37 said:


> You take pictures of Home Depot receipts while driving 60 MPH? :blink: Crazy :laughing:


I was trying not to get the speedo. Lol.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Not today, two days ago, that is the RI Capitol building


Did you mean to post in the "where did I have lunch today thread"? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Did you mean to post in the "where did I have lunch today thread"? :laughing:



Don't be a hater.:laughing:

Today I am in Charlestown watching others bust ass while I surf the net. 

8 hours OT thank you.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Don't be a hater.:laughing:
> 
> Today I am in Charlestown watching others bust ass while I surf the net.
> 
> 8 hours OT thank you.


 Been sitting/sleeping in the truck since 6:00 this morning waiting for a customer to get their subs all online. Need to be here "in case something goes wrong." So far I've helped with one switch. No pictures because I'm a caveman and don't own a camera phone.

I have much better things to be doing. Like sitting/sleeping on the couch instead.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Been sitting/sleeping in the truck since 6:00 this morning waiting for a customer to get their subs all online. Need to be here "in case something goes wrong." So far I've helped with one switch. No pictures because I'm a caveman and don't own a camera phone.
> 
> I have much better things to be doing. Like sitting/sleeping on the couch instead.


Tilt the seat back


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Tilt the seat back


 Already done. Windows open. Radio on.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Spent my last 3 hours replacing a leaf spring shackle. Truck sits level again. Haha


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Big John said:


> No pictures because I'm a caveman and don't own a camera phone.


Surely your joking. Why bother with the whole electricity thing of you have nothing cool to plug in? Lol.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Moving equipment.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

More machine building 











No one around to be a bother.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> More machine building
> 
> No one around to be a bother.


Need 2 more aux blocks on that estop.... Jk i miss that automation stuff!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> More machine building
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25232


You made a 7-up machine?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm getting the skis ready for the lake next weekend. Weather is beautiful, the whiskey is going down too easy, and the country music is blasting. Not a bad Saturday afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

You guys don't even want to know what I had to look at today, I know I sure didn't want to see it.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> you guys don't even want to know what i had to look at today, i know i sure didn't want to see it.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> pics or it didn't happen


I didn't take any, I'll be staring at it tomorrow so maybe I'll snap one. It's the best example of unprofessional hacked in work that I've ever seen, straight from the manufacturer.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Not to mention, I wish it didn't happen.


----------



## seige (Apr 22, 2013)

thegoldenboy said:


> I didn't take any, I'll be staring at it tomorrow so maybe I'll snap one. It's the best example of unprofessional hacked in work that I've ever seen, straight from the manufacturer.


Thats the understatement of the year right there. That stuff was bad.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You made a 7-up machine?


Yeah I built it with stuffs from the home depot. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Phosphate*

Sundays job. Phosphate booth for electro deposition process

How toxic is Phosphate, I'm covered


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Left hand side = manufacturer 
Right hand side = our field connections.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Goldenboy, zip tie that crap !


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

dronai said:


> Sundays job. Phosphate booth for electro deposition process
> 
> How toxic is Phosphate, I'm covered


Here is the msds: http://www.fishersci.com/msds?productName=AC389870010&produc

You should have been wearing a full kit. Too late for that now. Long cold shower and know better next time.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Goldenboy, zip tie that crap !


I can't, for reasons I can't openly discuss on the board. Unfortunately that's what I've got to work with until we have the time to rewire everything.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no, all the wire isn't bent to perfect 90* angles and you can still see wire cause there aren't a billion ties. Panic!

:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

dronai said:


> Sundays job. Phosphate booth for electro deposition process
> 
> How toxic is Phosphate, I'm covered


You are fine....you have your safety vest on. :whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Oh no, all the wire isn't bent to perfect 90* angles and you can still see wire cause there aren't a billion ties. Panic!
> 
> :laughing:


Again, no. I can't go into details, but this is just a taste of the chit show I'm knee deep in.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Left hand side = manufacturer
> Right hand side = our field connections.


It will look just fine once the cover is on. :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

8V71 said:


> It will look just fine once the cover is on. :laughing:


I can't wait until I can finally put them on, trust me.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

You should have some Cletis Electric lamacoids made up just to slap on the work you aren't proud of.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Left hand side = manufacturer
> Right hand side = our field connections.


They have their places, but i hate stacked contacts unless its for like a 18/2 shield and ur grnd drain is on bottom.....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Wired a new pump. Old one was installed in the 30's.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

backstay said:


> Wired a new pump. Old one was installed in the 30's.


The old one was a jet pump? Oldest one I've ever seen


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wireman64 said:


> The old one was a jet pump? Oldest one I've ever seen


More likely a piston pump which I have one before but hard to find parts and have to repack the shaft seal almost every year.

But one nice thing that with old piston pump if primed properly they have very strong suction so with my old well it was over 45 feet drop but never like the taste of hard water ( high iron level ) 

With standard shallow well pump most useally limited about 25 to 30 feet the most unless you have convertable to deepwell jet pump then it can go much deeper. ( again you will have to prime them up for the first time after that it will be fine )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

frenchelectrican said:


> More likely a piston pump which I have one before but hard to find parts and have to repack the shaft seal almost every year.
> 
> But one nice thing that with old piston pump if primed properly they have very strong suction so with my old well it was over 45 feet drop but never like the taste of hard water ( high iron level )
> 
> ...


My jet pumps a myers , best pump ever ! Never had to prime it yet , my wells about 15-20 feet deep . We are very close to a lake


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Desk work today. Atleast for the morning


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My ac decided to flake out on me toda


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

Getting my tan on...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yesterdays.... Pulling 2-20hp scum busters from our digesters for rebuild. 2 rebuilt in then 2 out for rebuild... And repeat in 2 weeks!


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

BP Whiting Refinery, Whiting, IN.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lube/fuel/water separator system. 
A work in progress for the last 2 weeks. 
Today I got my first peek inside the separator rank. Going to send the young guy into it for cleaning.

Edit: this morning I was restarting a chiller on a roof. Nice view in the distance of my old hospital coming down.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Just playing with breakers as usual


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Zog said:


> Just playing with breakers as usual


please describe the machine in the picture


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ampman said:


> please describe the machine in the picture


Pretty sure we are looking at a medium voltage circuit breaker.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Pretty sure we are looking at a medium voltage circuit breaker.


You mean like 60 volts, right? :whistling2:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Doing some lighting upgrades to half an old factory. The other half is pretty cool looking, love old places like this.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Scorpian*

Scorpion !! First time I've seen one of these locally


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's the little tiny ones you got to look out for. 

I had a big honking black one pop out of a hole right where I was working the other day, he came at me working his claws and stinger acting all tough. Dude I'm like a billion times bigger then you and I have a flat shovel, still wanna go? :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> Just playing with breakers as usual


Holy schnikies.... What size and voltage?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

No wonder the whole thing seamed hot!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

My view today is the underside of my truck replacing the OTHER leaf spring shackle. Damn truck


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Holy schnikies.... What size and voltage?


15kV 3000A 1000MVA (Thats a billion volt amp interupting rating)


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

ampman said:


> please describe the machine in the picture


 A circuit breaker :whistling2Arc chutes removed)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> My view today is the underside of my truck replacing the OTHER leaf spring shackle. Damn truck


Just changed a front wheel bearing hub on my Dodge 4x4. I sprayed it and beat on it for a day. What a pain until I found the trick. Then it popped off in seconds.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Zog said:


> A circuit breaker :whistling2Arc chutes removed)


thanks i'am only 600 or less


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

backstay said:


> Just changed a front wheel bearing hub on my Dodge 4x4. I sprayed it and beat on it for a day. What a pain until I found the trick. Then it popped off in seconds.


I just did the other one last week or 2. I was mad this morning


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Testing out the 14' jack ladder the company bought in 1961. She's a little tired but still ready to work at the ripe young age of 52.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Testing out the 14' jack ladder the company bought in 1961. She's a little tired but still ready to work at the ripe young age of 52.


I foresee in your future a very close, intimate relationship with the asphalt.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Testing out the 14' jack ladder the company bought in 1961. She's a little tired but still ready to work at the ripe young age of 52.



Sounds just like me....


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

cguillas said:


> Post yours.


Vegas


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Surge03 said:


>


One of these things is not like the others. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> I foresee in your future a very close, intimate relationship with the asphalt.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I foresee in your future a very close, intimate relationship with the asphalt.


:lol:

Yeah that is an experiment with gravity with a very predictable result, faceplant.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


>


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Zog said:


> 15kV 3000A 1000MVA (Thats a billion volt amp interupting rating)


Wow, knew that sucker was huge. What is that going on? 

Commando, here's todays view for me. This ladder was bought in 1974...very uneasy feeling at the top...


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wing nut said:


> Wow, knew that sucker was huge. What is that going on?


Power Plant, generator breaker.


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Zog said:


> Power Plant, generator breaker.


Wow! I worked on the construction of a coal fired power plant, but i was working as a Millwright and didn't really see a lot of the electrical equipment come in.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

wing nut said:


> Wow, knew that sucker was huge. What is that going on?
> 
> Commando, here's todays view for me. This ladder was bought in 1974...very uneasy feeling at the top...


Get a lift. Playing with your safety isn't a fun ride.


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Yea we normally only use a lift...that's just at that one church, the lift with pew attachment wasn't available so we used the church's ladder. We normally use this...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Working in the woods again today.
Take off from logging camp.

Destination is site.

Lots of solar.

Time to load up and go home for the day.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Don't see any cell antennas - microwave relay site?

Iv'e worked at a few sites with no commercial power - solar arrays 
& batteries. Equipment was 24 or 48 volt.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Working in the woods again today.


Envious of your job! :thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.initialfix.com/reference/accident/1996/20001208X06604/N9913K.html

Amazing what you can find with Google.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Working in the woods again today.
> Take off from logging camp.
> http://s448.photobucket.com/user/drsparky/media/20130530_1235361_zps99e44d2b.jpg.html
> Destination is site.
> ...


Kewl


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Not today but Drsparky's post reminded me of some of the remote sites I've worked at.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> In my DREAMS


Yea tying to get in that hammock is a dream. :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Elephante said:


> Yea tying to get in that hammock is a dream. :laughing:


Yeah but pratice that first before it will be above the ocean eau ( water ) and don't let any crabs catch ya in the hammock.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesterday's view of a 100k underground tank we were sampling for Hexocromium. 
I'm still doing a rebuild on a lube oil water separator system for this training facility. 

This is a tank I found that was forgotten & is some what filled. I need to replace a pump down below. But have to wait for hazmat to clean it out. 
Due to budget cuts and sequestration, the bosses are mad that I won't let them seal the tank and pretend its never been seen. 

You can't see the pump I'm replacing. What you do see is a water preheater or an oil cooler. We're not sure yet.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

ohmontherange said:


> Don't see any cell antennas - microwave relay site?
> 
> Iv'e worked at a few sites with no commercial power - solar arrays
> & batteries. Equipment was 24 or 48 volt.


Radio repeater site with point to point links networking other repeater sites together. 48 VDC with 12 and 24 volt outputs.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Yesterday's view of a 100k underground tank we were sampling for Hexocromium.
> I'm still doing a rebuild on a lube oil water separator system for this training facility.
> 
> This is a tank I found that was forgotten & is some what filled. I need to replace a pump down below. But have to wait for hazmat to clean it out.
> ...


Anymore pictures?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Garage has been busy the past few days. And my truck is finally fixed


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

This weekend was rather eventful...pulled a buddy's stuck Jeep out...









And the tow strap did this when it snapped...lucky aim! 









Then i helped another buddy change the flexplate on his Z71...then troubleshot a short in a circuit for a dish washer...gotta rerun the wire to it, hot and neutral are shorted together. Also gotta run an extra circuit because the dish washer and the garbage disposal and an over sink light are on the same circuit...lol


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wing nut said:


> This weekend was rather eventful...pulled a buddy's stuck Jeep out...
> ...lol


The jeep wasn't stuck!
It was resting.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Still inside a fuel/lube oil/water separator. 
Cleaned the oil pump level switch and the oil pump foot valve. 
This is what happens when you pour wax water into the system.


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> The jeep wasn't stuck!
> It was resting.


Ah, you're one of them there Jeep guys, aren't ya? "i got your Jeep thing, now it burns when i pee"...lol

Todays view for me was in a confined space, running 1 1/2" emt...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wing nut said:


> Ah, you're one of them there Jeep guys, aren't ya? "i got your Jeep thing, now it burns when i pee"...lol
> 
> Todays view for me was in a confined space, running 1 1/2" emt...


Hahaha,,, but I can self extract my Jeep. 
I plan to pick up a telephone pole anchor. This way I can drive it into the ground and just unscrew the head when I'm done. 


But that's not a confined space. 
You got some wiggle room up there.


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

My job is okay some times, also on an island quite a bit and no its not much of a paradise :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What type of bird is that sporting the camo paint job?

Looks french almost.


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> What type of bird is that sporting the camo paint job?
> 
> Looks french almost.


I believe it is an F-15 but I am no expert. Need to clear out each time they come in or the jet blast will hit us


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Morning guys!!!


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Hahaha,,, but I can self extract my Jeep.
> I plan to pick up a telephone pole anchor. This way I can drive it into the ground and just unscrew the head when I'm done.
> 
> But that's not a confined space.
> You got some wiggle room up there.


Yea, i can normally extract my Z71...but this particular truck i have hasn't been stuck since I've had it. They have a tool that you bury in the ground to have a point to winch from but i can't recall the name of it (i keep wanting to say "pull pal" but that's the name of the Warn winch that mounts in a receiver hitch.)...and yes, its not a "confined space" by my definition (I've been in MUCH tighter attics and spaces) but by OSHA's definition it is. Its basically just a crawl space they have a lot of HVAC and water pipes in...and now some electrical...


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

will try this again later :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Morning guys!!!


Froot loops: no matter how much you chew them up, they still come out the same.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Froot loops: no matter how much you chew them up, they still come out the same.


Was gonna take pics of the bathroom,, I pulled an all nighter last night from 7 pm to 7 am working on it but forgot.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Another day at the poop plant


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Last nights view. 

New primaries being pulled in by a sub to us. I was on site to shut store down, help connect generator and get store going again.


----------



## christrician (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

Another day at the airfield.


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

This has been my morning thus far...had to run one measly run of 12/3 MC...one sinking run. It was WIIIDE open until i hit this 








So i "clearanced" it with my hammer and got past it. Then, again, it was relatively smooth sailing until i hit this crap...









It is a WHOLE lot tighter than it looks. At this point i am on my chest sliding on top of a duct, about 75 feet in i hit this run of EMT from an electrical room that was put too close to the huge duct that runs there, so i can't get through (this time it wasn't even the "ghetto booty" my wife says i have, my shoulders and chest wouldn't even go!), so we've decided to run the MC out under the EMT into the electrical room, pop a hole into the brick wall above the drop ceiling and into our room (which is, luckily, the next room over) to power the two circuits we had to run from the nearest sub panel...and its not even 8:30 here...yee haw!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

The drilling is starting, which means I will be getting a shít ton of overtime these next few months!


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

And this is the second part of the whole fiasco...
After i clearanced the wall...









Looking inside the new door...









The path i had to low crawl down...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wing nut said:


> ...The path i had to low crawl down...
> View attachment 25807


 I have no idea why, but if it's not too filthy or uncomfortable, I used to get a kick out of climbing around in buildings in places where nobody ever sees.


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Big John said:


> I have no idea why, but if it's not too filthy or uncomfortable, I used to get a kick out of climbing around in buildings in places where nobody ever sees.


Lol you're not alone. I do too! I love the little hidden areas!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wing nut said:


> Lol you're not alone. I do too! I love the little hidden areas!


Me three !!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Big John said:


> I have no idea why, but if it's not too filthy or uncomfortable, I used to get a kick out of climbing around in buildings in places where nobody ever sees.


Me to. Nobody ever bothered you when your in a hole somewhere. Problem is most of the places are now all confined space.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

70' of sch 80....


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

RGH said:


> 70' of sch 80....


Man this looks just like one i did about two months ago


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Gotta go back in few weeks more to do there....not to bad...I don't dig anymore!


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

RGH said:


> Gotta go back in few weeks more to do there....not to bad...I don't dig anymore!


I don't dig any more either...but i don't dig any LESS either...lol


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I wanted to ask this guy how this advertising is working out for him!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope my cans are wet rated!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

backstay said:


> I hope my cans are wet rated!


This would have been much better coming from one of our female members


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Working at the yard today


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*Friday's view*

From the 2nd floor deck of the Volcom house in front of the Banzai Pipeline .

Summer time is mostly kinda flat.. Maybe I can do a winter shot from that deck in a few months .


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

What are you doing at the Volcom house ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> What are you doing at the Volcom house ?


They put 2nd house up on the same lot. Power up+ tied it into the grid on Friday.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

After easy pool pump motor swap today:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

*A bit dark*

In Boston for a scheduled utility outage. Pretty freaky to be in the middle of a wide area of blacked out city. Lots of cops buzzing around.

Here is the view out my windshield, this street is lined on both sides with 5 story apartment buildings.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> In Boston for a scheduled utility outage. Pretty freaky to be in the middle of a wide area of blacked out city. Lots of cops buzzing around.
> 
> Here is the view out my windshield, this street is lined on both sides with 5 story apartment buildings.


 
Monsieur BBQ.,

What the reason why for scheduled utility outage ??

That look " spooky " to see pitch black area beside few red lights.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't really know the reason. But the local power company put a large area out, they are supposed to be back on in just a couple of minutes but we will see.

I spun the truck around and changed my view.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> After easy pool pump motor swap today:


Agave Nectar ale? :blink: What's that like? My wife uses that stuff to sweeten her coffee and tea. It'd be weird in beer :laughing:


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mosquito bite number 5 for today. Not bad


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Had this little guy watching me today, as I installed a chandelier in a stairwell. Mom tipped me $30.00 !


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> After easy pool pump motor swap today:


After an easy gentran install today:


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thunder storm rolling in. Can't wait


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's raining, pretty good lightning storm. Owners looking at us as if we're making the lights flicker.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The agave stuff is good, but its like asking whats your favorite color, taste is subjective. I generally like Blue Moon stuff. After a long day of cleaning up what the last guy/homeowner did, it was Sam Adams Porch Rocker.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Done for the day. Playtime


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Harpoon IPA, rain, and divorce paperwork. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> What the reason why for scheduled utility outage ??


A cable failed at 3AM Sunday morning, they did something temp to get power up but had to schedule an outage from 1 to 4 AM Monday morning. Info here .. http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...stored-noon/Rog34GUpAW2BYOHroSLzZO/story.html

They killed power exactly at 1AM but did not get back on line until 4:45AM.

A store hired us to connect a temp generator to carry them through the planed outage.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Pacifica....Panel change and partial rewire! This is my view all week.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

*ok. i'm early....*

tomorrow morning. new. porsche. beach.
took this one last week.. back to finish up...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Boston Harbor waterfront today.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Traffic jam at the wwtp


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Traffic jam at the wwtp


That was much more pleasant than what I was prepared for.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

dawgs said:


> That was much more pleasant than what I was prepared for.


 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Had bigger taxi to work today.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

My equipment delivery.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Tonight's view. Relampimg a building. Wanted a different shade of light


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Guest house today, waiting for low tide to fix wiring under house on stilts in the harbor. Got to have a cup of coffee with the homeowners and property manager while I waited...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Some of these bulbs are on 3+ years

7-14-10


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Had bigger taxi to work today.


Looks like a Huey. I flew around in those when I was in the Army.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> Looks like a Huey. I flew around in those when I was in the Army.


 
Oui., non miltary speced Huey single engine type.

One instering note I found out many years ago the Huey used to flew over Lake Michigan or Lake Superior they were limited on distance unless you have twin engine Huey or others to fly over great lakes per FAA regulations the miltary were extempted from this regulations.

( note even on Lake Winnieabago the rules still apply to that.)

Merci,
Marc


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

First two pics are "make way for ******"

Third is a "quick light to put up in my dressing room" 268 crystals installed by my not so small hands, fan box added from above to support. Killer view of the harbor once the rain let up...


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Waiting for the rain to slow down to check out a 200 amp asco transfer switch. I got a call at 3am from the building owner ( hog site ) and walked him through how to manually transfer.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Helping a buddy out. Straight up bullshít


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> Helping a buddy out. Straight up bullshít


I used to say "just do it in flex" as a joke. Looks like somebody took me seriously.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> Helping a buddy out. Straight up bullshít


You've really let your work go to chit buddy lol. Just messing


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You've really let your work go to chit buddy lol. Just messing


The far left piece of 1/2" PVC is one of my personal favorites!:thumbup:
Nothing screams quality like 2 PVC couplings in less than 12".....:whistling2:
The two conduits behind that, they got fancy, and used sprinkler nipples!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> The far left piece of 1/2" PVC is one of my personal favorites!:thumbup:
> Nothing screams quality like 2 PVC couplings in less than 12".....:whistling2:
> The two conduits behind that, they got fancy, and used sprinkler nipples!


Hey, that is all they had at Ace Hardware that day! I was going to fix it later, I just never got around to it.:whistling2:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> The far left piece of 1/2" PVC is one of my personal favorites!:thumbup:
> Nothing screams quality like 2 PVC couplings in less than 12".....:whistling2:
> The two conduits behind that, they got fancy, and used sprinkler nipples!


You would be surprised if you knew how many people have no idea to use a tape measure .


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

Visiting family in MD


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Passing Stetson mountain wind farm, about 57 towers.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

16" shell neck to tail


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> 16" shell neck to tail


You you should pet it's head.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Caught my nearest neighbor trying to get a peak at the wife, while we were bringing in the groceries this weekend. Crappy quality cell pic, but it was raining.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Grogan14 said:


> Caught my nearest neighbor trying to get a peak at the wife, while we were bringing in the groceries this weekend. Crappy quality cell pic, but it was raining.


You had me going till I looked at the pic


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Today was the middle of nowhere! Kinda nice not hearing or seeing another person or car!


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Working for the poco, rebuilding a 69kv line.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nothin major, just playin with poisonous gas as all day....rebuilding chlorine regulators


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What kind of pipe is that on the bottom half of that manifold assembly? Looks like PVC but I didn't think you could transport chlorine in plastic pipe.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Nothin major, just playin with poisonous gas as all day....rebuilding chlorine regulators
> 
> What kind of facility is that? All of the water treatment plants that I work in removed the chlorine gas systems years ago and switched to sodium-hypo-chlorite liquid for safety reasons.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wastewater, its $$$ gas is cheaper, not sure what theyre gonna do as were gonna have a big plant upgrade next yr


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> What kind of pipe is that on the bottom half of that manifold assembly? Looks like PVC but I didn't think you could transport chlorine in plastic pipe.


Yes u can, cl2 is nasty, it eats ss, pvc, they use black iron painted before the regs with special valves. And pvc from regs to the rotometers


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Yes u can, cl2 is nasty, it eats ss, pvc, they use black iron painted before the regs with special valves. And pvc from regs to the rotometers


It does chew up the pipe inside ill take a puc next time i have one apart. Our prob is rust from te tanks clogging regulators


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

*Boring Week*

Had to land 8 x 1/0 cables in this power bay early morning. 

Hot work between 1-5AM

A little tight for energized work. -48VDC with about 580 amps feeding out this BDFB.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Elephante said:


> You you should pet it's head.


A guy i work with eats them and paints nature scenes on the shells


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah! Its a dry heat.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> View attachment 26613
> 
> 
> Yeah! Its a dry heat.


Its 81 in Hawaii.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> View attachment 26613
> 
> 
> Yeah! Its a dry heat.


I was in Phoenix last week it was only 107. back in Texas this week, been in the 103 - 105 range. And yeah its a dry heat...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

To add to the fun I'm about to turn on a bunch of heaters pumping out 800 degree air. Fun!


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> To add to the fun I'm about to turn on a bunch of heaters pumping out 800 degree air. Fun!


load bank?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hot air plastic welding torches.

5000 watts of 480 volt fun. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Like the sign says, "Big Daddies Garage", we open jars and tire rut lawns, no refunds,, but we do try.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a bird, its a plane, 
No it's the Budweiser blimp.

On a 7 story roof on a real nice day. 
Working and day dreaming the hours away. 

This is why I don't want a desk job. You get to see things that others don't.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Labeling


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Load cell cable on pumping unit.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

halfamp said:


>


I am calling BS on this one:laughing:..unless your looking at ****:jester:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Big drilling rig moved to the next location, and the bullshít rig follows right behind. That puts me in the batters box to start running conduits to feed the new oil pumping unit.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's alotta guy-wires. :blink: How tall is that thing?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Big John said:


> That's alotta guy-wires. :blink: How tall is that thing?


The rig in the background is tall. It's gotta be over 100'
I'll take some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Cleaned the truck today. Off to Maine for vacation tomorrow.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

From the top of my buddies houseboat on Dale Hollow Lake. A view of where I plan to spend my Friday. Not working!!!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I went to an amusement park today!


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Been changing a 3x3 cabinet out to this 5x7 cabinet this week.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cleaning


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Drinking


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Camping.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Camping.


Same here. One of the few instances ill actually go to Wisconsin


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Same here. One of the few instances ill actually go to Wisconsin


I'm in Maine. Went today to see a friend I've not seen in 6 years


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Drinking
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28365


 
OK, I just gotta ask.

Are you boiling beercans? It looks like a future explosion to me.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Proper hardware was optional that day apparently.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Drinking
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28365


 whyare you COOKING that beer?:001_huh::001_huh::no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> OK, I just gotta ask.
> 
> Are you boiling beercans? It looks like a future explosion to me.


Frozen beers


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Frozen beers


Did you roll that in dry ice ??

Merci,
Marc


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's my view of camping.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, fixing lights on a grain elevator.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Tonight's storm. 

I'm going to turn in before it hits.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

First of 108 acres of residential waterfront on Cape Cod. 80 million dollar "renovation" just kicked off today. 1.25million$ in electrical. Giddy-up


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

.45 caliber valve stem caps I made for my Jeep. 

I had 9mm, but the shell was to short to cover the valve stem.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> .45 caliber valve stem caps I made for my Jeep.
> 
> I had 9mm, but the shell was to short to cover the valve stem.


Pure badass!


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

About 2 months old but fixing some lights on the levee for the 4th of July show


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Punch said:


> About 2 months old but fixing some lights on the levee for the 4th of July show
> 
> View attachment 28938


did you take your Chevy to the levee?


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

uconduit said:


> did you take your Chevy to the levee?


Lol no it was a ford


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

In the pit at a tire plant. First press goes in next week.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Adding security system to this.




Toby Keith's OK Kids Korral
It's his version of a Ronald McDonald House for kids with cancer. It's right across the street from the OU med center.

GO Sooners! 45 to 31 B- Bye Alabama!

Measuring to the 16th of an inch to get these transmitters just right and dead nuts even was a 2 hour job in itself. The doors are 1/8th inch thick steel and ten feet tall. I had to center punch the steel then started with a 1/32nd then gradually stepped up to a 1/8th for the #6 screws. 







I had to get the tolerances tight because the door was not air tight and the center mullion is removable and loose in its' mount. Using the sticky 3M pads were not an option because the patina is rust.

I'm gonna ask Honeywell what paint I can use to camouflage them a bit.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Just doing maintenance man stuff


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Just doing maintenance man stuff


I see your vacuum. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Just doing maintenance man stuff


How big is the light that ballast powers?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> How big is the light that ballast powers?


:lol::lol:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

8V71 said:


> I see your vacuum. :whistling2:


 I see his drill.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

8V71 said:


> I see your vacuum. :whistling2:


jealous?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> jealous?


Does it run on 480? Then yes!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> In the pit at a tire plant. First press goes in next week.


Nice and clean! Just wait a week until that carbon black gets to floatin around.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Running some data with our newest JLG


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Running some data with our newest JLG


I
Am
So
Jealous


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I Am So Jealous


Took a little getting used to after using a skyjack boom for 2 years, but once you get a feel for it it'll get you Anywhere


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Took a little getting used to after using a skyjack boom for 2 years, but once you get a feel for it it'll get you Anywhere


I've never used anything like that but 90% of my work I do needs one. I just use a huge ladder and move it a million times.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Running some data with our newest JLG


Loves those little boom lifts. So handy in tight spots and all electric too


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Nice and clean! Just wait a week until that carbon black gets to floatin around.


That stuff is bogus as hell. It gets in every pore and leeches out of your skin for weeks!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Had to repair some heat trace 
at a coal terminal


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Running some data with our newest JLG


I got to use one of those extensively at work recently, that thing is amazing.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

8000# chiller being hoisted to second story. Holding our breath


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

A top a grain elevator in early October. Okay not from today but thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

My wife had a fender bender in a parking lot in her new Prius last Saturday. The insurance company is now saying the car is totaled !!! I am seeing about buying it for $8000. and having Maaco repair it for $3000.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

dronai said:


> My wife had a fender bender in a parking lot in her new Prius last Saturday. The insurance company is now saying the car is totaled !!! I am seeing about buying it for $8000. and having Maaco repair it for $3000.


I hope she didn't get hurt!

Pete


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> I hope she didn't get hurt!
> 
> Pete


 No, it looks a lot worse than it was. The airbag didn't even deploy because of the slow speed.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

union347sparky said:


> A top a grain elevator in early October. Okay not from today but thought it was worth sharing.



This is from one of our grain terminal jobs. I was doing a safety audit and had to get a picture. The Moda Center, formerly Rose Garden, is just to the right.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Today's ! Task

Oh did I happen to mention that we went from low 29 yesterday to a great 70 today and by tomorrow runing my Ac in the truck. 

Awesome !!!!!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

green light said:


> View attachment 33099



OMG, it's a double rainbow. :yes:arty::clap::thumbup1::brows::shutup::icon_cheesygrin::w00t::w00t


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

dronai said:


> My wife had a fender bender in a parking lot in her new Prius last Saturday. The insurance company is now saying the car is totaled !!! I am seeing about buying it for $8000. and having Maaco repair it for $3000.


Glad to hear the wife is ok. 
I'll raise you. 
My buddy, the welder, dropped his blueberry muffin from Starbucks the other morning!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

!!!!!!! Wow


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good aim, I hope he is ok.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Good aim, I hope he is ok.


He hit a small Motorhome, which steered him over a fire hydrant, straight into a palm tree. He's ok, just a sore ego.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope the muffin was good :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


>


Working under a computer room floor?:laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Working under a computer room floor?:laughing:


just a data center.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Navy fuel depot in San Pedro ca. Built in the 40's to supply the pacific theater with fuel. This place is cool but absolutely neglected. This leak needed about 1400 yards of dirt removed. Were here a lot replacing rotten poles and re routing all the overhead, we put in a new medium voltage service for the pumps that send fuel down to the navy pier at the port, or whatever else they need. All started from an out of the blue call years ago and we've done millions worth of work here.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a mechanical bar screen at a wastewater plant ( separates rags and such) it was
Blocked... Filled 2-30gallon barrels with " muck"


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Anybody want a 4 point saddle in some 2" thin wall? I'm selling these off for a smoking good deal


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


>


I see your location is Chicago, yet I see MC cable feeders in the picture. Please 'splain that one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Anybody want a 4 point saddle in some 2" thin wall? I'm selling these off for a smoking good deal


Not bad for a maintenance guy. Did piperunner teach you?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> Not bad for a maintenance guy. Did piperunner teach you?


Tssch I wish


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Tssch I wish


Looks good! Lot better than I can do!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Anybody want a 4 point saddle in some 2" thin wall? I'm selling these off for a smoking good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pony Express,

Why you selling them?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Spent the whole day so far cleaning up the garage. Tools and cutting up some wood for te Woodstove. In some nice 60degree weather!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Spent the whole day so far cleaning up the garage. Tools and cutting up some wood for te Woodstove. In some nice 60degree weather!














That's pretty smart of you Joe. Saves the trouble of _actually_ putting the wood inside of the stove. :blink: :no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Pony Express, Why you selling them?


Christopher, 
I am not really selling them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Looks good! Lot better than I can do!


He changes ballasts all day. Trust me, you can do that too.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MTW said:


> He changes ballasts all day. Trust me, you can do that too.


 And then he would get to keep all those old PCB ballast! Holy smokes, Joe, it's like a dream come true!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mtw said:


> he changes ballasts all day. Trust me, you can do that too.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That picture always makes me laugh. That poor bastard will go to the grave being known as The Guy Who Made That Face.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big John said:


> And then he would get to keep all those old PCB ballast! Holy smokes, Joe, it's like a dream come true!


Hey. The scrap yard pays me really good for them!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Anybody want a 4 point saddle in some 2" thin wall? I'm selling these off for a smoking good deal


Sigh... I miss using the chicago benders


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Hey. The scrap yard pays me really good for them!


Just tell em the pcb free stickers fell off


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Sigh... I miss using the chicago benders


I have yet to use one. everybody around here uses 555's. Which do you prefer?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Just tell em the pcb free stickers fell off


They don't ask.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> They don't ask.











I've got plenty if you need some!:laughing:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Off to Edmonton, Ab... BRRRR


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Up in Vermont tearing down a machine getting it ready to be shipped off to Alabama.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'am working in my sprinklers today.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Doing some commissioning on a 60MW wind farm for a few weeks. 2.5MW per tower, 24 towers. Roads are fun to say the least...freezing yesterday, followed by 14" dump of snow overnight.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Job is done till the trucks arrive....


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Guess the demo got sped up...*

Had this emailed to me yesterday of a well's electrical building that didn't fair out too well in the last winds we had.. Fortunately, the well is abandonned and not in use, but the electrical and SCADA was still in use and functioning, up until yesterday...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Had this emailed to me yesterday of a well's electrical building that didn't fair out too well in the last winds we had.. Fortunately, the well is abandonned and not in use, but the electrical and SCADA was still in use and functioning, up until yesterday...


 
Ha Ha!

Oklahoma gave Wyoming the smaller version of our windsock.

We use anchor chain. :laughing:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Oklahoma gave Wyoming the smaller version of our windsock.
> 
> ...


I think they clocked the winds out by the plant gusting at 180 km/h (112 mph) the other day.. That building had stood the test of time for about 30 years, I believe..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a very good friend that moved to Cody Wyoming. He said he drove out to the compressor station to work on a gas compressor and when he opened the company pickup's door it blew forward hitting the fender and denting it ripping the hinge from the door. He said he was going to have to pay for it until his boss heard the wind blew a train off the tracks that same day.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

My view all damn day, all damn week, and for many more


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Cutting a path up to straighten up a pole.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

This direction looks good


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> My view all damn day, all damn week, and for many more
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33328


what is that? a conveyor?:001_huh:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's the other direction


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

papaotis said:


> what is that? a conveyor?:001_huh:


Bingo


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ah, your first picture was from the wrong angle!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Started UG on a new school this week. Seven buildings K-8. This will be the biggest job I've been on.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Started UG on a new school this week. Seven buildings K-8. This will be the biggest job I've been on.


Dont miss ditches in winter....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Dont miss ditches in winter....


It's been 90 all week. I'll take bitter cold over dry heat any day.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> It's been 90 all week. I'll take bitter cold over dry heat any day.


If it's 90 in January, what will it be this summer? :001_huh:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> If it's 90 in January, what will it be this summer? :001_huh:


Mid 150's. At least that what it feels like to me.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

At a home and garden show today with wifey.





.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> At a home and garden show today with wifey. http://s1123.photobucket.com/user/genarac1234/media/statefairmonorail.jpg.html .


Nice monorail!


----------



## Okie123 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I'am working in my sprinklers today.


That looks like poop.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

double post


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That looks like poop.:laughing:


No leaks first try baby.....!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> No leaks first try baby.....!


:laughing:right on.

next time....









:brows:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> :laughing:right on. next time.... :brows:


is that your set up? Mine does look like poop.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> is that your set up? Mine does look like poop.


Looks like you spilled more glue than you actually used. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Missed the deer. Smashed my truck and guard rail


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> is that your set up? Mine does look like poop.


did that for a customer a few summers ago. thats 1 of 3 manifolds... they have a big yard.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> did that for a customer a few summers ago. thats 1 of 3 manifolds... they have a big yard.


. That's a real nice job. Mine would have looked a smidge better. But I wasn't getting paid. Here's the almost final result.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> . That's a real nice job. Mine would have looked a smidge better. But I wasn't getting paid. Here's the almost final result.


the round 6" handhole is that your main? Looks good, but maintenance is going to suck. no easy way to pull a valve out. Make sure you buy a few extra valves so you can tear parts off of them in the future. I have 3 brand new valves on my customers site so all I have to do is turn the main off for the manifold, undo 2 unions and 2 wires, and slam a new valve in. 2 WP wirenuts and im finished.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Putting the unions in crossed my mind, But I opted for the cutters, glue and coupling methods. And yes I bought three extra valves for parts.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Nice monorail!


 
Yeah, ain't that cool!

I rode these every year since the sixties at the state fair. It stopped three places so it was actually a means of conveyance in the sixties. 
It was decommissioned about 8 or 9 years ago. Out of two running monorails, that one is permanent because they removed all the other track from the fair. The other one was sold off and one day I saw it on a flatbed truck headed west out of town on I40.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Out with a 500kva, in with a 1000kva.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

coil power said:


> Out with a 500kva, in with a 1000kva.


Asphalt plant? I like asphalt plants.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

More UG pics.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> More UG pics.


Is that red fire alarm EMT?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> Is that red fire alarm EMT?


 Sure is. We use it to tie caution tape around the ditches then use them as stakes. " safety inspector" said we had to use delineators around our holes. the red emt was a compromise.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Kilroy was here :laughing:


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

SteveBayshore said:


> Asphalt plant? I like asphalt plants.:thumbsup:


Its a temp asphalt plant. They leased a spot at the local rock pit for a three year interstate project.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> More UG pics.


Factory 22 deg bends? What's going on with those?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hippie said:


> Factory 22 deg bends? What's going on with those?


looks like small amounts of money doesnt matter on that project, im sure factory bends are way faster in this situation.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> looks like small amounts of money doesnt matter on that project, im sure factory bends are way faster in this situation.


Exactly, this is a $6.5 million dollar electrical contract.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Took this over from another electrician. A builder hired a friend, turns out the guy was way out of his league.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

"Emergency" call at 11am. Drop everything, our dock aerator outlets don't work... 6 new WRTR GFIs later, a dropped set of brand new Kleins (helper just bought them Saturday, I told him to use his old ones...) crisis averted!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Took this over from another electrician. A builder hired a friend, turns out the guy was way out of his league.


 
That looks like a Frank Lloyd Wright inspired home.

:thumbup:

I love it!


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> That looks like a Frank Lloyd Wright inspired home. :thumbup: I love it!


The google earth image of the place looks like a jet wing that fell off. Tons of steel, concrete and glass. First house I've done with only 4 wall outlets, the rest are going to be in the 4inch thick stone being added to the poured concrete floor. Unbelievable view from the roof deck, us obstructed view of Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> That looks like a Frank Lloyd Wright inspired home.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I love it!


we have a lot of actual lloyd houses around here


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hippie said:


> Factory 22 deg bends? What's going on with those?


I'd say they are being used to put a 22 degree change of direction in the pipe. :jester:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

MTW said:


> I'd say they are being used to put a 22 degree change of direction in the pipe. :jester:


No, factory bends are only 21° :jester:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Took this over from another electrician. A builder hired a friend, turns out the guy was way out of his league.


I don't think jumping off that "bridge" will solve anything. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

5 story walkup today.










Nice roof deck view











Had to drive on the sidewalk to fit down the street.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

MTW said:


> I'd say they are being used to put a 22 degree change of direction in the pipe. :jester:





RobRoy said:


> No, factory bends are only 21° :jester:


Do I hear 22.5? :jester:


----------



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

Brrr


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Humping on a Saturday. You guys all level pipes even if they're 25' up too right?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Humping on a Saturday. You guys all level pipes even if they're 25' up too right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 34150


Absolutely. But we don't mount disconnects where they're inaccessable.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Absolutely. But we don't mount disconnects where they're inaccessable.


So you don't use busway or bus plugs? Where do you think that pipes going and what do you think is on the other end of it. Use your brain


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> So you don't use busway or bus plugs?


Sure, but only where accessable.


> Where do you think that pipes going and what do you think is on the other end of it. Use your brain


I don't care where it's coming from or where it's going, as long as it's accessable.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Sure, but only where accessable. I don't care where it's coming from or where it's going, as long as it's accessable.


What do you mean you only use busway where it's accessible? The pipe terminates in a local disconnect at the machine it feeds even though I'm not required to do it per 430.102(b). You must not have done much manufacturing work if you think putting busway 10' off the floor is a good idea


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

It's called SeaLegs, costs just over $190,000.
http://youtu.be/3WEV0gWhC6Y


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

This was my view the other day. 400 feet up, just taking in the view.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Relaxxxxing


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> What do you mean you only use busway where it's accessible? The pipe terminates in a local disconnect at the machine it feeds even though I'm not required to do it per 430.102(b). You must not have done much manufacturing work if you think putting busway 10' off the floor is a good idea


If you hang it low the forklift tards will come :laughing:

Then management looks at you like this :blink: :001_huh: :icon_confused:... when you are angry about a fork stuck right into an 800 bus :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> This was my view the other day. 400 feet up, just taking in the view....


 Hope like hell there's an elevator for that.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Hope like hell there's an elevator for that.


Nope! Ladder the entire way. Only a 15 to 20 minute climb depending on how often you stop.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> It's called SeaLegs, costs just over $190,000.
> http://youtu.be/3WEV0gWhC6Y


I don't know if I'd want to pay $19,000 for that thing!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> I don't know if I'd want to pay $19,000 for that thing!


 For less than a thousand bucks I can ratchet-strap a Zodiac to a wheel-barrow. Problem solved.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

This was Wednesday's view:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Right now current view.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Not today but one of my better views


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Always wanted to try walking bridge cables. It'd probably scare the hell out of me, but I wanna try. Also:


MWayne said:


>


What's it do?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

This one was like 2 months ago but I forgot to post it here


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Big John said:


> Also: What's it do?


Standing on top of an 84" Venturi looking in the direction of water flow. We're changing the field bus differential transmitter to 4-20mA.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> This was my view the other day. 400 feet up, just taking in the view.
> 
> View attachment 35321


You should've changed this to a LED to save electricity! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> You should've changed this to a LED to save electricity! :thumbup::laughing:


...it is LED.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Always wanted to try walking bridge cables. It'd probably scare the hell out of me, but I wanna try.


It's a bridge that spans the St.Laurence river joining Canada and the US. Interstate 81 on the US side.

And yes, it scared the hell out of me !


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Relaxxxxing


Was the customer pissed when they came home and found your boxers hung out to dry next to their hot tub?:laughing:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep, I bet. Don't think you could drag my a** up there.
I did a grain dryer coupler years back . The main leg was 125 ft up.
Why do they put the motor way the heck up there.
Just no easy way to drag the motor feed up there.
Gives ya funny feeling when the thing is swaying couple ft each way when the wind blows.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> Yep, I bet. Don't think you could drag my a** up there. I did a grain dryer coupler years back . The main leg was 125 ft up. Why do they put the motor way the heck up there. Just no easy way to drag the motor feed up there. Gives ya funny feeling when the thing is swaying couple ft each way when the wind blows.


Depends on the structure. I've been on 200' structures with noticeable sway and I've been 400' up and didn't notice a thing, other than the fact there's nothing to break the wind up there.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Ya, I guess what your standing on makes all the difference, this dryer had a cat walk spanning to a storage bin that I swear I could kick a hole through the mesh if I wanted to . Flimsy crap.
Attached my harness to the rail not knowing if it would hold me if I fell anyway .
Wish I had a pick of the view up there it was right in the middle of the leaves all changing colour . What a view!!!


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

*Near Chicago*

Not today, but recently.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Waiting for the bus.


Arrived at bus stop


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

My morning yesterday. Only 180' up.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Thursday's view. The bublz portion of my plugz 'n bulbz job :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Working for the navy airbase.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Working for the navy airbase.


Ayuh... isn't photography prohibited on military bases? :no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Ayuh... isn't photography prohibited on military bases? :no:


 yeah but I've got some pictures of welded grc couplings from the arsenal in rock island.....did I just say that


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Not exactly today's view but I figure share it with you guys, NYC Ed Koch Bridge better known as 59th st bridge. This was taken while we were replacing the aviation lights.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are two more.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> Ayuh... isn't photography prohibited on military bases? :no:


No one ever mentioned for us not to take pictures.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Fridays view....then Mondays view.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Sunday target practice. This is my front yard.








Just scored 213 on the AQT.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunday gardening









And cleaning....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

yrman said:


> Sunday gardening And cleaning....


Too much snow to garden here.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

backstay said:


> Too much snow to garden here.


We live in So. Cal. Have to drive 2 hrs for snow. . I grew up in MD and hubby in VA. Don't miss the weather one bit.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Friday with picture lol


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

yrman said:


> We live in So. Cal. Have to drive 2 hrs for snow. . I grew up in MD and hubby in VA. Don't miss the weather one bit.


Here, so you can miss it less. It's April and check out the snow levels. 




















Had to dig to the weber.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

yrman said:


> View attachment 35480
> View attachment 35481
> Sunday gardening
> 
> ...



Last pic !


Where is your fall arrest harness ? :laughing:



B T W , did your wife take that pic for her album ? :whistling2:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Bonita beach fl Thursday home in ny now


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the change of seasons but this winter was tough man you guys still have a lot of snom in MN !


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RGH said:


> Bonita beach fl Thursday home in ny now


Thanks a lot!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey its cold here(NY) too!:laughing:....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RGH said:


> I love the change of seasons but this winter was tough man you guys still have a lot of snom in MN !


 Almost three feet on the ground and it's dropped a lot. Last week it was four feet deep. But it's 50 now and that is tee shirt weather! This last winter has been one for the books!


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

La jolla shores. Sun is in my eyes so I can't see the pics.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*Duck!*


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I spend a lot of time looking at this and the electrical cabinets attached to it. =p


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

6 1.1MW natural gas gennies


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine runes off of LFG Black. Only produces 1MW though.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

NC EET said:


> I spend a lot of time looking at this and the electrical cabinets attached to it. =p


Cool engine! Do you know any more details? It looks like a V12 flathead.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

8V71 said:


> Cool engine! Do you know any more details? It looks like a V12 flathead.


Its a v12 diesel engine that was converted to run on LFG, it produces power for the local power grid.

The engine is German so everything on it is metric and the controls are mostly German.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Today view, little GE breaker.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Zog said:


> Today view, little GE breaker.


I've got one of it's little brothers in here because the free-wheel slide broke off of the charging bull gear. It chewed the motor gear-train all to hell because it would get to the end of the charging cycle and instead of just coasting down, the motor would slam to a stop.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> I've got one of it's little brothers in here because the free-wheel slide broke off of the charging bull gear. It chewed the motor gear-train all to hell because it would get to the end of the charging cycle and instead of just coasting down, the motor would slam to a stop.


Ouch, tore up the motor too I bet.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Zog said:


> Today view, little GE breaker.


Could that be replaced with 2 slims? :laughing:


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Could that be replaced with 2 slims? :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## sciburks (Apr 6, 2014)

BlackHowling said:


> 6 1.1MW natural gas gennies



Looks like a drill rig engine room. :thumbup:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

actually end of yesterday. we did an emergency genie hookup to supplement utility power for Emergency Management in new high school gym which will double as shelter.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

theJcK said:


> actually end of yesterday. we did an emergency genie hookup to supplement utility power for Emergency Management in new high school gym which will double as shelter.


Where did you mount the switch and what's to stop someone from tampering with it?


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Where did you mount the switch and what's to stop someone from tampering with it?


oh we didnt install it.. we were working with Emergency Management and their supervisor. we hooked EM pull behind genie up for them and let the inspectors do their thing. funny we made the electricians on site throw the switches (they had to call to figure out how to make everything work). it was outside next to their genie that ran the emergency systems, outside main electrical room on bottom floor and surrounded by 8 foot chain-link fence.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

theJcK said:


> *we did an emergency genie hookup*


Ya's got an emergency genie?


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> Ya's got an emergency genie? https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...nS4Z0rUyZ_OqERgj-natdhKg&ust=1397265460584405


::laughing:: works off magic smoke too! ::thumbsup::


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

theJcK said:


> ::laughing:: works off magic smoke too! ::thumbsup::


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

cguillas said:


> Post yours.
> 
> At PIE airport in Clearwater, FL. I was doing a little CM work.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Many miles of just this repeated again and again and _again.

_









But we did find one pole that had been installed upside down; must've been a Monday-morning job. :laughing:


----------



## Charles_Las Vegas (Apr 6, 2014)

A few days ago










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Charles_Las Vegas said:


> A few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mumble, ... mumble, ... mumble, ...prick ... mumble ... :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## flashover (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Charles_Las Vegas said:


> A few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have been in Mandalay Bay.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Little one and I at the park with our rides


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

pretty crappy today. haha


----------



## lapseofmind (Apr 16, 2014)

Charles_Las Vegas said:


> A few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did my apprenticeship there, at 357's JATC. I got to be involved in the Stardusts demo when I was a 1st year. Pretty rad.


----------



## lapseofmind (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, I sure suck at this whole image thing. Anyways, my final MCC panel finished for this project.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Just drillin baby


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

lapseofmind said:


> I did my apprenticeship there, at 357's JATC. I got to be involved in the Stardusts demo when I was a 1st year. Pretty rad.


That would have been pretty cool. The replacement for the stardust has been dormant since 2009 though. Building steel is done but that's about it. And across the street is another casino that's been on hold too but it looks to be done structurally.


----------



## lapseofmind (Apr 16, 2014)

BlackHowling said:


> That would have been pretty cool. The replacement for the stardust has been dormant since 2009 though. Building steel is done but that's about it. And across the street is another casino that's been on hold too but it looks to be done structurally.


I worked all over on the strip. I got to work on the walgreens condo tower at the venetian. It never got finished. Owners pulled out. I got to work for two different companies on the City Center project. A ton of work, it was a lot of fun. Sad it spiraled off...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Today's service call. 5/1/14 Snow is retreating but is still sticking around.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

My rear view mirror. 



My driver's side rear corner of my van. 



The other guy that hit me in the butt while I'm cruising at 70MPH!










And he hit me HARD!

Wonder what the trooper estimated his speed at?

:blink:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Down in a hole..


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Somewhere in there is a cut line to the garage I had to repair


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Worked in a bad neighborhood today, a bunch of punk Amish cows blocked the road while their buddy's tried to sneak up behind me to do unspeakable things to my truck. Lucky to make it out alive and retell my tale of woe.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Worked in a bad neighborhood today, a bunch of punk Amish cows blocked the road while their buddy's tried to sneak up behind me to do unspeakable things to my truck. Lucky to make it out alive and retell my tale of woe.


We've heard stories about you guys sometimes go out cow-tipping?! What's that all about anyway? How is that fun? Cows don't need money.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

representing!!! yay! yay! and on Hump Day!


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

open face, knife throw 4 way in church stairway. the buzzing and arcing made me uncover it.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Today's little project.
These things work awesome!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Neat site. Top of Mt Blue state park, had to make a communication tower blend in. The fire tower is fake, fiberglass panels hide microwave dishes, lightning rods are VHF antennas. Public viewing platform is under cab. Communications shelter has rustic siding. Forest ranger green sloped roof.
Little shack on right is the old site, to be removed.
Landing pad is very small chopper skids are 9' pad is 10'. Winds were bad today, glad we had a good pilot. 

Yours truly doing in his left seat thing. Yea, I shave my beard

Fuel stop, two fat guys as cargo + mountain top = careful fuel weight calculations.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's great, I figured it was really a fire tower. I love behind-the-scenes stuff like that. What are those microwave sites used for?


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Watching as a squall line is moving in.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> That's great, I figured it was really a fire tower. I love behind-the-scenes stuff like that. What are those microwave sites used for?


The PTP (point to point) microwaves are links from site to site until we can pick up a T1 line. The site is used by both state and federal agencies and each have there own networks.


----------



## sparkyjim (Feb 25, 2011)

Waited 5 months for them to be connected........still waiting for a meter.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

enuff said. and data guys wonder why they catch so much grief. ::rollseyes::


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

sparkyjim said:


> Waited 5 months for them to be connected........still waiting for a meter.


Are those even long enough to terminate??? My utility would not be happy with no extra length to "dress" the cables. They would call me back to pull in new cables. I leave a couple feet at each termination for that purpose.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Are those even long enough to terminate??? My utility would not be happy with no extra length to "dress" the cables. They would call me back to pull in new cables. I leave a couple feet at each termination for that purpose.


those wires dont look like they were just pulled theyve obviously been terminated before


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hippie said:


> those wires dont look like they were just pulled theyve obviously been terminated before


More likely they were stripped to fit into the pulling knuckles


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Soon to be solar system.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmacanada said:


> Today's little project. These things work awesome!


Vfd on a well??


----------



## sparkyjim (Feb 25, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Are those even long enough to terminate??? My utility would not be happy with no extra length to "dress" the cables. They would call me back to pull in new cables. I leave a couple feet at each termination for that purpose.


Stack of tails left behind from termination; but it was uncomfortably close, I wasn't present for the pull and was worried when I saw the length. 
Transformer arrived 2 months after pull, I think. 
As of today, we are still waiting for meter.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

More breakers to rebuild, little ones this time.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

ampman said:


> Vfd on a well??



Ya , constant pressure system.
Set pressure at 60 psi and it stays right there no pressure drop 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

Pulled the cables in and mounted a 600 amp disconnect and bus bar today.

nice day out


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Ladies room at a very high end resort on Cape Cod...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

electricmalone said:


> Ladies room at a very high end resort on Cape Cod...


...piano should be on the other side of the sink, just sayin.....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Today's views were a super hot attic and smelly crawlspace. Not sure which I hate more.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Today's views were a super hot attic and smelly crawlspace. Not sure which I hate more.


smelly crawl space is worse..super hot attic is good for hangovers..gets all the toxins out..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Ladies room at a very high end resort on Cape Cod...


I knew it! I'll bet the men's room in the same facility was just a rusty coffee-can in the janitors closet.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

Slide that back a bit and you will never get her out of there. Play & poop all day long!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Part of a water rescue... They got caught up on debris and 1 flipped his kayak...


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Big John said:


> I knew it! I'll bet the men's room in the same facility was just a rusty coffee-can in the janitors closet.


Nah, the Ping pong table was folded up in the men's room... The head maintenance guy said every now and then he will hear someone playing...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Nah, the Ping pong table was folded up in the men's room... The head maintenance guy said every now and then he will hear someone playing...


 _"Be right back guys, gotta go paddle some balls in the men's room." _ Naw, dude.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

View from the bottom.


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

My view for the next couple hours. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Skipbayless said:


> My view for the next couple hours.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


My view for the next hour. Looking forward to prostate check [email protected]@##


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Spent some time in Oahu and now headed to the big Island. 

This was on olomana pass. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

dronai said:


> My view for the next hour. Looking forward to prostate check [email protected]@##


I haven't reached the age where that is a requirement just yet.. Still surprised they last an hour.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

dronai said:


> My view for the next hour. Looking forward to prostate check [email protected]@##


Could be worse, you could have your doctors view. No offense.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

You ever hate saying "sure I can do that"













I missed the pic of the raccoon living under here
Worst part is it's cleaner under here than upstairs!!!
Slum lord rental

Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy digging


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Prostate exam saved my life cancer found in 3 of 12 core samples. Exam is easy biopsy is the real treat lol.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Doing a little AC work today. 










Got mad at the old one











There, that's better.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is more of a 12kW grid tie system I'm working on.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmacanada said:


> You ever hate saying "sure I can do that"
> View attachment 36568
> View attachment 36569
> 
> ...


I found that raccoon...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

running dummy said:


> I found that raccoon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He don't look quite as lively as he was when I last saw him!! 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Vacay!!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a baby, we'll water it and see if it grows.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Took the dog and son for a walk. 1.6 miles and the dog liked the river!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I hiked 14 miles this morning to get this amazing view.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> I hiked 14 miles this morning to get this amazing view.


Nice, it looks like the lower part of the sequoia's.
And apparently you are camping out tonight.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

tied in the central distribution panel with the Jman today for reception area of the camp goin up.

19 subpanels.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

zac said:


> Nice, it looks like the lower part of the sequoia's.
> And apparently you are camping out tonight.


I wish. 
This is a hike that is ten minutes from home, and we started at 5 am. Finished by noon.:thumbup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> I wish.
> This is a hike that is ten minutes from home, and we started at 5 am. Finished by noon.:thumbup:


My bad, I misread and thought you said 14 hours.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Boss asked yesterday why a 7 story building I normally check had bad AC condenser fans. 
I told him that I haven't had any jobs over there since March or so. 
Today I go look and this is the first thing I see.

I knew I shouldn't have complained about the other rooftop unit having a hack sheet metal door.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Being lazy and testing a wireless panic button from the van. Can't get into the building it's going in yet, but we wanted to see if it worked.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Took the dog for a walk this morning.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Took the dog for a walk this morning.


They say dogs take after their owners.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> They say dogs take after their owners.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> They say dogs take after their owners.





Would anyone like to see a pic of Harry's owner ? 


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> would anyone like to see a pic of harry's owner ?
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Boss just gave me a new, in used condition, DeWalt 20v DCD 985 driver/drill/hammer & an 18v DeWalt DC823 impact gun. 

I wonder I it's because I did a WTF to the boss about the AC units missing doors and them being trashed & found out the doors had come off during the last snow storm.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

The 6000ft2 hunting lodge I'm just starting with the view over the river bottom









And the front view.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

1. Air day today, had two mountaintops on the schedule, finaly got to take a nap in the backseat. 2. The "slash" through the woods in the border. 3.Todays ride.
1.
2. 
3.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Found this today. Fed a pool pump and heater. No GFCI protection.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A little after work, work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Best I could offer:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

best i have.. hurry up 4th!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Today's junk.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Christopher cross is playing in the background

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Today's junk.




Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

Pulling wire to a 60hp leg motor 130 foot up.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Edit; yesterday's view

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

70' up on exhaust stack installing prox switches on the dampers. Dang picky usda inspectors


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lightning strike call number two for the evening:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> Lightning strike call number two for the evening: http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/nrp33/media/Mobile Uploads/photo_zps0526d5a0.jpg.html


Geez. Hope they had surge protection.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That was a shed. Oddly enough the panel mounted surge panel is intact but every comcast box and a couple of tvs are toast.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

It was my pathetic attempt at a joke! So, it fried the electronics but left the surge suppression in tact? Nice.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Strange stuff. The first one hit a tree between the house and horse barn, blew open a hole in the ground, went down the phone line between two buildings, tripped breakers in both structures, cooked the phone line and jumped from the phone line to the garage door opener and fried that. Cooked a couple of GFCIs too. Fortunately seems to have left the house wiring intact. Curious to see what the insurance companies want for reports.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

We just had a big storm blow through here in louisiana. The most frequent lightening I've seen in a long time. Phones not ringing yet though.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fairly strong for this area, some small hail, fair amount of lightning. One of the firefighters responding had my card, the one in the photo was an existing customer.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> Lightning strike call number two for the evening:


That snow thrower will clean right up. :laughing::no:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

new bleachers at elem. school


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Edit; yesterday's view
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


If it's not a submerged dock, don't bother posting a picture of it!!:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my view from yesterday.









When's lunch?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

panel upgrade today.
Thought I,d try something new seeing how most don't like my horizontal panels 
Latch was missing !!

Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Fault finding


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmacanada said:


> View attachment 37463
> panel upgrade today.
> Thought I,d try something new seeing how most don't like my horizontal panels
> Latch was missing !!
> ...


Did the customer ask why you installed it sideways?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Here's my view from yesterday.
> View attachment 37439
> 
> 
> ...



sweet


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

we just swim. shouldve clicked a few of the fireworks last night tho.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Finished putting mulch in my pool area planted a few flowers, BEER TIME !!! For the rest of the day.



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> Did the customer ask why you installed it sideways?



This isn't sideways , not very often I put them in vertical.
Worked out in this case since the stack was already in just swapped panel after rewire of the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> Finished putting mulch in my pool area planted a few flowers, BEER TIME !!! For the rest of the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


You put the pool in? Or was it already there? And how much insurance ding ya for it? 

Wife wants one, just wondering.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

No pool was here when we bought 8 yrs ago.
New liner , pump ,filter and a salt water system , oh the new fence.
Insurance could care less about the pool as long as it's up to codes.
Locking gates and all that jazz.
I,v never priced it out to have one installed new but a friend of mine said it would be close to 40 grand .
I would never spend that on a inground.
You could get one hell of a nice above ground and a deck for half that.

Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Home for the next few months. On the bluff in Montauk.


----------



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

At least there is a breeze!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

worked on this beauty


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'll tell you what, that's one high-tech sombrero.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Vortac and what output?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

not only that, but tacan too. 

It is on an old Nike missile site


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

VOR/TACAN ie vortac or colocated for both civilian and military navigation. What kind of work were you doing? Cool photo.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

bmailman20 said:


> Home for the next few months. On the bluff in Montauk.
> 
> View attachment 37557


you surf. I think i read a book from a cat around that area called "captain zero".


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> worked on this beauty


 WTF is that?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> WTF is that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHF_omnidirectional_range

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactical_air_navigation_system


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

ecelectric said:


> View attachment 37467
> 
> 
> Fault finding


National Grid sub? Whats with them and those red buss bars:blink:


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Just starting , 3 miles of underground.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

kinda sucks.. when its so hot outside and theres cold beer all around you.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not when it's ****ty beer like Bud! :jester:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

25' in the air standing on top of a pile of 1.5" on the middle rung of the jlg basket. Safety first


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

Just finished orientation today. Largest site I have ever been on. The pit here dwarfs most sites I've been on.

Oh and that yellow stuff is sulphur. They have like 4 mountains of it here.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I live and work in paradise.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big daddy offsets


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Big daddy offsets
> 
> 
> Is that rigid ? I can't see.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope just 1.5" EMT


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Nope just 1.5" EMT


 I guess these plants are all different. The few I've worked in all required only GRC with Meyers hubs


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

dronai said:


> I guess these plants are all different. The few I've worked in all required only GRC with Meyers hubs


If it was closer to ground level it might have been rigid but it's 25' in the air. I only run rigid in the ceiling when I've got an unsupported drop to make


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> If it was closer to ground level it might have been rigid but it's 25' in the air. I only run rigid in the ceiling when I've got an unsupported drop to make


 Yeah, the weight on the trapezes is massive. All work on the conveyors is also in rigid, that makes it a bitch to get around on small catwalks.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Big daddy offsets


Little baby offsets


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

babysitting a charity function


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Doing some work at a country club.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Worked really hard on this install!








Saw this going by, anybody have more info on this boat. I've never seen one like it.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

backstay said:


> Saw this going by, anybody have more info on this boat. I've never seen one like it.


Interesting boat. Maybe from the 40's or 50's?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

8V71 said:


> Interesting boat. Maybe from the 40's or 50's?


Did some research, 1955 Larson Falls Flyer Runabout


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Ponyboy,

How big is your crew?

Patrick




ponyboy said:


> Big daddy offsets
> 
> 
> View attachment 38255


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

pjholguin said:


> Ponyboy, How big is your crew? Patrick


I watch over between 4-6 usually, sometimes 8, but I work alone on almost all my projects until it's time to pull


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Kool Beans, sounds about what I do, but I do a lot of control work. However, most of the time it's myself and another J-Man. It works better for acceptance testing.

Patrick



ponyboy said:


> I watch over between 4-6 usually, sometimes 8, but I work alone on almost all my projects until it's time to pull


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

That's a sweet looking boat. It seems the older vehicles have a lot of character. They were true craftsmen creating unique looking vehicles. 

Patrick



backstay said:


> Did some research, 1955 Larson Falls Flyer Runabout


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rooftop work, I love hidden traps. 








What's behind this door?










Never mind,


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Our labor for today. Started by picking crab apples on Saturday. 









Soaking with cream of tarter for 36 hours. Then to the canner. Should get over 100 quarts. 
































The deer like the leftovers.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

my view


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

phil20 said:


> my view


 That's too bad!

Someone's third birthday.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Our labor for today. Started by picking crab apples on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 38566
> 
> ...


Don't think I have ever had that, supposed to be sour isn't it?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> Don't think I have ever had that, supposed to be sour isn't it?


Tart may be a better word. We add some sugar, I think 3 cups for 10 quarts. I don't drink apple juice, but do like this stuff.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Tart may be a better word. We add some sugar, I think 3 cups for 10 quarts. I don't drink apple juice, but do like this stuff.


So you were making juice? I thought some type of jelly.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> So you were making juice? I thought some type of jelly.


 110 quarts of juice from one tree.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Last Thursday had to do some site work.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I kind of feel like you should be flying that bird instead of taking a selfie.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

AllWIRES said:


> I kind of feel like you should be flying that bird instead of taking a selfie.


I'm in the left seat, keeping my hands off the cyclic and collective.:thumbsup: A real pilot is drivin' My job is to keep my eye open, punch in route updates and hopefully never run the emergency checklist.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Showing my boys there is more to life than chlorine pools, and iPods .
Caught some of the biggest damn cray fish I ever saw too.
Fun day!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Earlier that day!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

At first I didn't see the pole tucked behind your boy's back, I was trying to figure out what kinda pole that was.:laughing::laughing:

Canada sure looks nice! My nephew wants to go North of the border after he graduates.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

72 F out today, blue sky. We are cutting Rye and oats.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

backstay said:


> 72 F out today, blue sky. We are cutting Rye and oats.


90 degree cooker here !!! Hot week ahead


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Still harvesting oats.


----------



## Abcanfield (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Abcanfield (Jan 15, 2011)

solar helipad


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Working on remote pump stations has its perks.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

A first... not looked up but wont be surprised if it was made by second party.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

theJcK said:


> A first... not looked up but wont be surprised if it was made by second party.


I have no idea what I'm looking at? Should I recognize this?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

theJcK said:


> Working on remote pump stations has its perks.


You can do photography on company time????????


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> I have no idea what I'm looking at? Should I recognize this?


Sears and Roebuck panel.. shouldve took shot of inside. That was at a house after work that the fam and I went to look at.. interested in buying.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> You can do photography on company time????????


Haha. Well everyone knows I take a crazy amount of pics... work related or not. That one was laid out on shore of nearby lake we took lunch at. Its cool... bossman sends me pics all the time.. cant remember where the one he sent of Gracelands original panel is at the moment.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This big Hawk was having a snack across the street from the project I'm on. I was able to get about 7' from it. He watched me but kept eating.. 
A little later another squirrel was running around being closely watched...


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Not today, but not long ago...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> Not today, but not long ago...


I still cannot believe they passed it instead of punching it through.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> Not today, but not long ago...


I finally got to go, picked the last regular season game against Buffalo. Great stadium, bad game.


----------



## lumen (May 27, 2011)

700 Sf 200 amp A-Frame. Those POU tankless water heaters sure use a lot of juice.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Good old red dirt Oklahoma.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Big daddy offsets
> 
> 
> View attachment 38255


Those are big daddy long leg offsets.
Why didn't you go straight to the wall and use an LB where the offset goes through? A duct not yet installed?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

lumen said:


> 700 Sf 200 amp A-Frame. Those POU tankless water heaters sure use a lot of juice.



I always Liked the" Tankless on Demand Gas or Wood Water Heaters ".

Nice Place .





Pete


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Eating lunch in the truck because it's too damn cold for May. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

What are you piping for?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

pjholguin said:


> What are you piping for?



Fuel tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

More










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Slow day. Good time to set up a new 555



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Another log place!


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Sign in the big city!..


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

Made in Austria, no schematics, 24 volt dc. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Wiring some boat lifts. Beautiful view!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that deep enough?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Is that deep enough?


Only needs to be 6" of cover.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Got to use my rigging skills for this massive autotransformer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

::mumbles::


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

ponyboy, could we see the rest of that crane?
theJcK, nice truck!


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

75' tall. Installing new football field lights. The rental company sent me a brand new lift!


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Where is gas only 2.19 ????


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Western NC


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Got to use my rigging skills for this massive autotransformer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forklift boom?


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

FF301 said:


> Where is gas only 2.19 ????


$1.91 here.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

$189.9 cash price in Toccoa, Georgia


----------



## Sdavey1 (Oct 29, 2011)

On the water tower,...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Headed to a site for troubleshooting. Back seat view.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Headed to a site for troubleshooting. Back seat view.



Super cool


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

From two weeks ago. Installing and tensioning com lines for a new ski lift on the worlds largest flat top mountain.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Just my little corner of the world. 4 panel 1100 watt off grid array.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

This is about as good as it gets for me. 










Sent from my house using the binary system!


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

My own private Idaho.....working the first Oil and Gas wells here in over 100 years.

Absolutely the WORST job I have ever worked.....no engineering...no prints....used equipment....no schedule...no scope...no cost tracking...state inspector is blind.....very inexperienced electrical contractor as well.....my days are numbered....

But the view is nice.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

My ride to work this morning. It ways 21 degrees.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got to two sites today. Trying to get ready for the big snows. Test the equipment and make sure the shelters are ready for a long winter.



Taxi coming back to pick us up.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

zac said:


> View attachment 69321
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Nice, too bad it's Kalifornia.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, coming from a man who lives where Al Franken holds office! 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

zac said:


> Thanks, coming from a man who lives where Al Franken holds office!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yeah, we like to call him "Clown boy". It's worse than that, he's from NY! Why anyone from here voted for him is beyond me. Of course he did win by cheating. A 1000 felons and a "surprise" trunk full of ballots. Not cut from the same cloth as the folks out in rural Minnesota. Ever heard of "Minnesota Nice"? Well out here on the frontier, it means when you screw with us, only you disappear. Not your whole family.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Why a pool when you have this instead? I quess the answer was why not!?








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> Why a pool when you have this instead? I quess the answer was why not!?
> View attachment 70785
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Because the ocean is like so dirty..... and cold!:laughing::laughing:

When you have the money for the beach house, you throw a little more away on the beachside pool, just because you can.:thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

cguillas said:


> Post yours.


Today's view ???? Where's the 2 feet of snow ??? :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Digging in January.


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

Hamilton, Ontario. 
No ice.. 



















This thing nearly put me on my butt today when I was looked up.. Ha.























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

